# Peligro de imanes potentes y niños



## fernandob (Feb 9, 2014)

estaba mirando un documental , la hago corta:

nena pequeña con dolores , radiografias muestran  UNA PIEZA  metalica tipo moneda.
La tienen que operar , descubren 8 agujeros en el intestino , muy pero muy mal .

en la casa tenian pequeños imanes de potencia , serian de esos modernos de neodimio , pequeños , inofensivos .
tragarse uno no implica mucho problema.

*aca la historia (impensable) *

se trago varios, es una niña pequeña,  en intervalos de tiempo .
cada uno recorre el intestino y al cruzarse se pegan entre si (son imanes, se atraen ) .
el tema es que estan el distintas partes de el intestino , se atraen entre si, por eso se ve en la radio grafia solo una pieza.
al pegarse aplastan secciones de el intestino, no circula fluido ni sangre y muere esa zona de el intestino , al poco tiempo la union perfora las paredes de el intestino .

por suerte la operacion salio bien ,.


miren que cosa,,,,..............unos pequeños imanes de neodimio, como pilas boton, o como monedas pequeñas, o .-... como caramelos....... al alcance de niños


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 9, 2014)

También apareció casi lo mismo en *1000 maneras de morir*


----------



## ls2k (Feb 9, 2014)

Que cosas no, ahora hay que desconfiar hasta de los imanes...


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 9, 2014)

Más que desconfiar de los imanes, se debe desconfiar de la responsabilidad humana!


----------



## fernandob (Feb 10, 2014)

hay que educar a los niños fuertemente a que nada se lleven a la boca.
educar, prestar atencion, seguir ,co ntrolar.....

el tema es que si el adulto no es consciente de estos peligros, obvio no hara eso.

una pila, un iman, un "adornito", un "juguetito" .......


----------



## SKYFALL (Feb 10, 2014)

Primero nos debemos educar nosotros como padres a no dejar las cosas tan a la mano de los niños pequeños, pues mientras les enseñamos a ellos a no metersen las cosas en la boca puede que ya lo hayan hecho, y no es culpa de ellos porque están reconociendo el mundo que les rodea en su etapa oral.


----------



## pigma (Feb 10, 2014)

No se puede educar a los niños a tan corta edad que es cuando se llevan todo a la boca, yo digo que siempre es mejor educar a los padres que en lugar de estar viendo el futbol o novelas se dediquen a cuidar a sus hijos y cuando tengamos cosas que los pueden dañar, como solventes, polvos o en este caso imanes, pues los aseguremos en lugares donde nunca los alcancen porque también se puede tener un descuido.


----------

